# New shop



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

Well its almost time to start my spring project. This year I am building my new shop. So I thought I would start my work log now to show the stages of the project. The first pic is one of the reasons why I am doing it and need to do it sooner rather than later. IM RUNNING OUT OF ROOM!!  This is just part of it. My gun collection takes up another room in the house.





This 2nd pic is the location where it is going. It is going in the corner of the property where the old garden used to be.




Here is a simple paint mach up of what I am looking at doing.




The new shop will be wireless and is about 40 to 50' away from the main house. I need to be able to run a number of rigs wireless off a central router located in the house. Thats where TPU comes in. I need to design a safe, secure and simple wireless network that will a) have the power to reach the router in the house b) keep lets say 8 to 10 rigs connected at all times. The shop will have a main line power filter to protect against power fluxes and the rigs will have independent power protection. Also present will be a small wireless security system with cams. Will a security system mess with the wireless network? 
I will have a lot more questions as the project starts up hopefully in the next 30 to 60 days. I have to wait for plan approval and the weather to dry up so concrete can be poured. Any and all input will be much appreciated.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

i can tell this will be good 

dont have any wireless solutions for you though, but i'm subbed


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My gun collection takes up another room in the house.



Note to self:

Don't rob Blkhogan's house.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

ROFL, he's gonna wire all the guns to the cameras so they fire automatic if any tresspassers enters


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 27, 2010)

It does not seem a shop to me


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Don't rob Blkhogan's house.


I would not be a good house to try and rob. My master bedroom is my current "gun case", and I have a loaded one on the wall beside my head with a bio lock on it. I can have that out and ready in about 3 seconds.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

americans


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> americans



And Damn proud


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

it was more about your gun mania haha


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it was more about your gun mania haha


LoL! I do have a problem :shadedshu I need help!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

hahaXD naw, just think its crazy in a funny way when you guys start build a complex just to house guns in


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it was more about your gun mania haha



hey zombie apocalypse is coming and when it does who are you gonna ask for help? i know ill be ready


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

riiight

sorry for OT #0


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

You guys figured out my "hidden purpose" for this building.... Its a zombie apocalypse safe room. After 2012 and the world starts falling apart the Zombies will come. Oh yes, they will come.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

can i come live with you then


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

Will wireless waves go through lead cased walls?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

dont think so 

put a cable in the ground over to the building and then set up a wireless thing there?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2010)

pic translated


----------



## TIGR (Feb 27, 2010)

Hogan, great to see this kind of project log up. A few things:

1. I'd seriously run some underground CAT6 out to the shop. You could put outdoor stuff in PVC and be good to go with no wireless concerns. Oh and of course you can do your lead shielding then.  In all seriousness ... you could put up a concrete building. Considering the gun storage, I actually mean that.

2. Most wireless surveillance systems won't interfere with wireless networks. But for the sake of security (it is part of a security system after all), I really recommend a wired surveillance system, especially since you're building from the ground up and can easily run all your cables nicely.

3. In case you haven't noticed, I recommend wired where possible.  Wireless is definitely good to have in there too—but how about _also_ having a wired switch and running several CAT6 cables to your tech bench/anywhere else you may want it? That way you don't _have_ to have wireless capability in every system you work on, and can transfer data cheaply and fast. Again, now's the time to do it since you're building.

4. Not to go too far off topic, but I'd love to hear more about the guns you have and your plans for that storage area. I'm too far away to rob you.  But I'm making plans for something similar, though not exactly for zombies.  You do gunsmithing/reloading?

By the way, good to see that dehumidifier in there.

Overall it looks like a good plan. Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/shop228.jpg
> 
> 
> pic translated



ROFL, we need some slow mo cameras to get nice zombie kills 





TIGR said:


> Hogan, great to see this kind of project log up. A few things:
> 
> 1. I'd seriously run some underground CAT6 out to the shop. You could put outdoor stuff in PVC and be good to go with no wireless concerns. Oh and of course you can do your lead shielding then.  In all seriousness ... you could put up a concrete building. Considering the gun storage, I actually mean that.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## TIGR (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha excellent translation Solaris.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets just hope your tape measure doesn't allow for a 20' X 20' "rectangle" as paint did

Absolutely love the concept. Makes me wish I had a bit more yard to build one for myself


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wireless network is an option:  If you are set on that, I'd go with two WRT54GL routers.  The first one in the house transmitting, the other in the shop set-up as a wireless bridge using Tomato Firmware or DD-WRT.  Upping the transmit power on both, and upgrading the antennas should give you a very strong connection.

The other option, since you are running power anyway, it to run an ethernet over power lines system.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Hogan, great to see this kind of project log up. A few things:
> 
> 1. I'd seriously run some underground CAT6 out to the shop. You could put outdoor stuff in PVC and be good to go with no wireless concerns. Oh and of course you can do your lead shielding then.  In all seriousness ... you could put up a concrete building. Considering the gun storage, I actually mean that.
> 
> ...


A lot of good info to think on, thank you. The gun room inside the building will be a structure all to itself. The wall surounding the room will be 2x6" frame with "rebar" rods spaced at 4 to 6" gaps. The rods will then be pushed down through holes in the plates and concrete floor and into the ground below with a depth of around 3 to 4 '. Its not perfect in any way, but its strong and not real spendy to do. This will be repeated on the iner structure walls also. I guess if they really want to get in, they would have to come through the roof. By then Im already on them like "white on rice".


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 27, 2010)

hey man ,,hell of a plan  , lots of work ahead , wish u the best


----------



## TIGR (Feb 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> A lot of good info to think on, thank you. The gun room inside the building will be a structure all to itself. The wall surounding the room will be 2x6" frame with "rebar" rods spaced at 4 to 6" gaps. The rods will then be pushed down through holes in the plates and concrete floor and into the ground below with a depth of around 3 to 4 '. Its not perfect in any way, but its strong and not real spendy to do. This will be repeated on the iner structure walls also. I guess if they really want to get in, they would have to come through the roof. By then Im already on them like "white on rice".



That sounds good and with a decent lock on the door from the shop into the ammo/gun room that should be more than secure enough.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

It also helps that one of my friends owns a construction company and is also a former "jarhead" like myself.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> It also helps that one of my friends owns a construction company and is also a former "jarhead" like myself.



I could sure stand to make a few friends like that around here.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

Overall costs projected on this is around $3500 to $4000 for the building, electrical and concrete ( I do HVAC so thats taken care of). Then cost of finish work and either "wired" or "wireless" system and security about $1500 to $2000. I do know that everything always goes over budget but this is the "jump off" point. Most of the work will be done by me so that saves A LOT of money.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

thats kinda cheap, a thing like that in denmark would cost around 20000$


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

It helps to have friends in different trades. I trade labor/equipment all the time. Now its time for me to call some favors back in. Thats how I am able to do it on a "low end budget".


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not seeing the underground access point in your plans?
Surely you will have a tunnel from house to bunker?????.....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

lol its the fuhrerbunker v2


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I'm not seeing the underground access point in your plans?
> Surely you will have a tunnel from house to bunker?????.....



If the budget allowed it..... it would be there!


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

could you use Wireless N to the building i can easily get N like 150ft outside to my pick-nic table with my laptop, and the router is inside in my office






LOL i  Google Earth


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Other than my in house wireless setup, Im a freaking n00b to the whole thing. What is the upside of N over G? I know speeds are some of it, but what else?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

it can go really really far if you have it set up properly


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

range is also better on n-i think, but i've heard if you have direction pointed antennas then you can get crazy signal strength


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> range is also better on n-i think, but i've heard if you have direction pointed antennas then you can get crazy signal strength



yep thats what i got my max range is around 323 ft down my drive


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there any "security" upgrades to the change?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

Like G to N? i don't think so i think they got the same security but im not for sure i don't use any the closet person to me is like 3/4 mile away


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

I have 2 other wireless connections within my area that I can pick up, so Im not in a "hot spot", plus I live in a very small town. I have noticed that they dont have security on thiers, thats fine with me, but mine needs to be secured. So Im looking for advice on that type of security also. Is a password enough protection?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

i would say if they don't have theirs protected then a password would be good enough for your network


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> i would say if they don't have theirs protected then a password would be good enough for your network


I guess so.  What about a firewall? Just reading up on google, trying not to sound like a networking n00b, because I is one.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

i have been looking around this may be a good router for you i have never used it but if these reviews are correct then it rocks and 1 guy says he had 30+ lan people on it. D-Link DIR-655 IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE802.11n Draft 2 Xtreme N Gigabit Wireless Router but like i said i have never used this one


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> i have been looking around this may be a good router for you i have never used it but if these reviews are correct then it rocks and 1 guy says he had 30+ lan people on it. D-Link DIR-655 IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE802.11n Draft 2 Xtreme N Gigabit Wireless Router but like i said i have never used this one



That one looks like it has a lot of options to it. I could start with G and upgrade down the road. All my current rigs are running on G.
edit:
is there diferent sizes or bandwith levels to look for? Lets say... a setup that can run 5 rigs all at once, or a router that can run 10 or more.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

what are you trying to do with those 5? share files locally or use the internet?
a standard wireless g connection on very good could cover 5 computers internet connections no problem. wireless g maxes at 54Mbps, where the average high speed US connection is 10mb...
but if you are going to be streaming video, or transferring large files often, you may want to consider n for the massive bandwidth increase, up to 300Mbps.

n doesn't work as well with directional antennae though, so idk.

you'll really just want to test.  get 2 wireless n routers of decent quality from a store where you can return them... set them up in n and up the power and see what you get.
directional antennaes for wireless g can be found at the egg, i can provide a link of one i am succesfully using if you end up going G


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

digibucc said:


> what are you trying to do with those 5? share files locally or use the internet?
> a standard wireless g connection on very good could cover 5 computers internet connections no problem. wireless g maxes at 54Mbps, where the average high speed US connection is 10mb...
> but if you are going to be streaming video, or transferring large files often, you may want to consider n for the massive bandwidth increase, up to 300Mbps.
> 
> ...



Thats the info I was looking for. Most of the rigs will be "crunching", one for gaming/surfing and one for testing and benching.  What do you recommend?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Thats the info I was looking for. Most of the rigs will be "crunching", one for gaming/surfing and one for testing and benching.  What do you recommend?



directional g for sure... i throw a connection a good 500 feet no problems. it isn't the cheapest solution, but ended up the most reliable.

you'll need a 2x routers and antennae. that will create a wireless bridge between your home network and the new office.  you can also separate them if you wish, but either way the hardware is the same.


a decent directional antennae TRENDnet, $60 (again, x2)

ok the problem is, the routers i got are not in stock. here is what i got
Buffalo WHR-HP54
the basic requirements were 54g, external removable antennae, and dd-wrt compatible

extender cable for antennae

adapter - this made the SMA type antennae work with the N-type fitting on the router.  if you find a router with SMA type instead, you don't need this.

more info soon, sry...


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

What about the router suggested earlier, this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

i had a hard time getting a d-link to work. the one i had wasn't compatible with dd-wrt which is important - this one may be though.

google dd-wrt compatibility, and see if it's in the list.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Since the WHR-HP54 is out of stock, just go with the Linksys WRT54GL instead: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190

Same price, and DD-WRT compatible.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

I was wrong...  thanks for link to adapters!! you are seriously awesome for these


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2010)

digibucc said:


> No - they use a proprietary antennae, not compatible with the directionals.



They aren't proprietary, they use a RP-TNC connector.  A few of these adaptors, and you can use any SMC antenna you want.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wireless N routers have a better security setup vs G routers. The G routers have the WEP 128bit encryption, and the N routers have the new WAP2 security that can be set to personal, or enterprise security. 
If you are looking for a high security wireless setup, then I would suggest going N wireless.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

i have those options on my g router... the wrt 54gl we are talking about
they work fine, WPA2 PSK AES+TKIP

i don't know where you heard wireless G can't use WPA2, i don't think that's right though.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i have those options on my g router... the wrt 54gl we are talking about
> they work fine, WPA2 PSK AES+TKIP
> 
> i don't know where you heard wireless G can't use WPA2, i don't think that's right though.



Ah, after checking, your correct
I guess the newer G routers do have the WPA2 security

Well disregard my last post


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2010)

For multiple computers, you'd be better off with N if you are pulling a lot of data back and forth.  However, the drawback it going to be others getting on since you have the wider broadcast area.  You might consider a set of unidirectional antennas (google cantenna).


----------



## AsRock (Mar 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/shop228.jpg
> 
> 
> pic translated



Cot ?  thats the english word were ya would put a baby.  And in thqat case the wife is the one you have to worry about not the guns lol.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the US version:

http://www.campmor.com/slumberjack-...PLA-_-Google Product Listing Ads-_-Primary-_-


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 1, 2010)

anyone here consider a wireless bridge to get internet access to the shop? set up its own little network with ports wired into the walls all around the workbench close to power outlets? idk maybe I'm overthinking it...


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

that's what we were talking about...


----------



## steelkane (Mar 1, 2010)

just run one cat5 into the shop,, & hook that up to a router inside.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

steelkane said:


> just run one cat5 into the shop,, & hook that up to a router inside.



lol. shut up. too simple


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats right. We cant make it to easy. LoL! Maybe wired would be better.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 2, 2010)

steelkane said:


> just run one cat5 into the shop,, & hook that up to a router inside.



Were Men we don't think out side the box! Now to get wireless internet to your work space, I say hook up your router to a roof top antenna, that should get the signal at least 200ft maybe even more.


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2010)

Ha,, to simple,, because it is simple, & by far the strongest solution. Men don't ask for direction when lost,, they never said anything about setting up strong stable wireless networks with one cat5 cable going into a zombie safe bunker,, I mean shop


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

steelkane said:


> Ha,, to simple,, because it is simple, & by far the strongest solution. Men don't ask for direction when lost,, they never said anything about setting up strong stable wireless networks with one cat5 cable going into a zombie safe bunker,, I mean shop



yeah i actually felt kinda stupid when you said that.

as a general rule with wired though ( i learned in CCNA class) correct me if i'm wrong.

but for quality transmission, you want no more than 5 segments, between 4 hubs, that go no longer than 100ft a piece.  once you go over 100ft with a cat5 i thought it started to ...die. is this wrong?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

steelkane said:


> Ha,, to simple,, because it is simple, & by far the strongest solution. Men don't ask for direction when lost,, they never said anything about setting up strong stable wireless networks with one cat5 cable going into a zombie safe bunker,, I mean shop



What if the Zombies are smarter than we anticipate? They might chew through the cat5.


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe use cat6 & hide the shovels


----------



## TIGR (Mar 2, 2010)

Some good points have been brought up here. Your bunker should contain quad-redundant network connections to the house, as well as its own dedicated Internet access. I suggest running one pair of obvious underground CAT6 lines which, on the house end, are protected by dual motion activated, belt fed, fully automatic 7.62x39 machine guns. Secondly, hide another CAT6 pair a little deeper underground. Third and fourth are two pairs of "cantennas," with both of the ones in the house being thoroughly booby trapped. A surveillance system in the house, which can be monitored from your bunker, would be wise so you can observe zombie activity. Perhaps some manually remote-controllable machine guns in various locations in and around the house as well. I recommend a high-quality joystick for this in the bunker.

In case you need to bug out but plan to come back, a thickly armored vehicle with dual cantennas would be a good choice as well. This would allow you to continue monitoring the house and bunker when you go on scouting/scavenging trips so you can clear out any zombies that may have gained entry while you were gone, via the remote controllable machine guns before entering.

Make sure all the equipment is hardened against EMPs too. Just as a billion monkeys with typewriters might eventually write a book, a billion zombies might eventually set off a nuke.


----------

